# Camera Land Has Received - 2nd Week of February



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....2nd Week of February 2014*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of *New and Demo* goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly update (key word here is attempt) to keep you informed. If it does not state it is a demo then the items posted here are new.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived:*

**BTW, Doug is headed out of town on a family vacation and will be out of the store till the 24th. Please make sure Joel, [email protected] and Neil, [email protected] don't get lonely. Thanks*









*Leica:*

We now have pretty much all the colors of the recently released Leica Ultravid Colorline 8x20 & 10x25 Compact Binoculars in stock.









We also have in stock both the Leica Geovid HD-B 8x42 & 10x42 Rangefinding Binoculars









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO Riflescope:
Z-Plex #20 Target
MilDot #43 Target

Zeiss Terra 3x 3-9x42 Riflescopes:
Z-Plex #20 Hunting
RZ6 Hunting









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski Z3 Series 4-12x50 Riflescopes:
#59024 BT-4W
#59026 BHR
59023 4A

Swarovski Z5 Series 5-25x52 Riflescopes:
#59881 Plex









* Minox:*

Minox BV II 8x42 Binocular #62028

Minox German BL 15x56 Binocular in both new and demo

Minox ZV-3 3-9x40 Riflescopes:
Plex
BDC









* Leupold:*

As announced last week we received a nice shipment of the Leupold BX-4 Mckinley HD 8x42 Binocular #117789 which we have reduced to *only $449.99* from $599.99. This is a fantastic binocular and at this price they have been selling quite quickly.









*Vortex:*

We now have stock of all versions of the Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 Rilfescope:
AO BDC
AO V-Plex
BDC
V-Plex

In the Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 Riflescope we have all 7 versions in stock. Please feel free to contact us to discuss which would be best for you.

For the most part we receive a riflescope delivery daily and this week we got more of the:

Viper HS 2.5-10x44 BDC-2 VHS-4303

Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP #PST-624S1-A

Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP #PST-624F1-M

Diamondback 3-9x40 in both V-Plex #DBK-M-01P & BDC #CF2-31007

Crossfire II 2-7x32 BDC #CF2-31003

Viper PST 2.5-10x44 MRAD #PST-210S1-M

Viper 6.5-20x44 MilDot #VPR-M-05MD

Viper 6.5-20x50 MilDot #VPR-M-06MD

Viper HS FFP 6-24x50 MOA XLR-LR #VHS-4315-LR

Crossfire II 6-18x44 AO BDC #VT-CF2-31033

*In new riflescope news*....We received our first delivery of:

Crossfire II AR 1-4x24 V-Plex #CF2-31035

Crossfire II 4-16x50 AO in both the:
BDC #CF2-31039
V-Plex #CF2-31041

Crossfire II 6-24x50 AO in both the:
BDC #CF2-31045
V-Plex # CF2-31043

We received the Black Neoprene fitted cases for the Razor HD 65 Spotting Scopes

We also got some more of the Diamondback 12x50 Binoculars in.

*Our web builder has been working hard to update the demo pages on our site. It is set up by brand so please see:*
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray
More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

